#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Do you know what is IoE?

## Bhavya

IoE (Internet of Everything) is an extend of IoT. IoE highlighting on M2M (Machine-to-Machine) communications which also involves people and processes. IoE describes as the intelligent association between people, progression, data and IoT devices". IoE includes communications such as Machine- to Machine (M2M) communications, Machine-to-people (M2P) communications and technology-based People-to-People (P2P) communications. IoE allows for user-generated communications. Check out the below video for more information about IoE.

----------

